# Moving to Crete from Australia



## JasonE (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Guys

I've only just joined this forum and I am currently skimming through the threads.
I have been married to my wife for 15 years here in Brisbane and we have a huge decision to make.

Her family originates from Greece (Tinos) and my wife, children and I, along with her parents are thinking about moving to Crete. We have made a pretty good profit from some real estate here in Australia and have a few dollars to play with and we're looking at maybe buying a small hotel/resort.

Myself and my children don't speak Greek but my wifes family speak fluently. Are there schools on Crete that cater for the non-Greek speaking students? I think maybe one year in an international school for my 8 year old untill she learns the language and my 4 year old will pick it up before he starts school.

We are all excited about the possibility of a life change but I'm just a little weary about uprooting and moving to another country and learning a new language.

Any advice or tips or just some general chit chat would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## jacqueline bergholtz (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am interested in your move. My husband and I live in Brisbane and went to Tinos in 2004 and loved it there. We spent three wonderful months living in a cottage looking out to sea and close to the main town and we have since done nothing but speak about going to live on one of the Greek Islands and Crete is on our list. 

Its a much less hectic life style over there and I say do it - you only live once.


----------



## Greek Aussie (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Jason,

My husband and I are planning to move to Greece soon too. He's British and doesn't speak the language, but my parents were Greek and I have previously lived in Greece for 13 years, so language is not a problem for me. 

Yes, it's a lovely lifestyle. Much more relaxed than the merry-go-round lifestyle here. Though some things are a lot more complicated there than here.. the bureaucratic stuff that is. So, you will need to be patient with some things, but you will reap the rewards.

Make sure you do your homework before buying into any business ventures. Find out from a reputable and reliable source what your liabilities will be tax wise etc etc, and make sure that you check any real estate you are purchasing thoroughly with reputable engineers, solicitors etc. 

I bought a block of land years ago, from an agent that I knew quite well, with the intention of building on it. After settlement I spoke to an engineer about getting started on the build as I had been assured that I could build 180sqm on it, and she told me that that land was not suitable for building as it lacked direct access to a main road dating back to 1923. 

It's the stuff like that that makes Greece trying, but if you are careful, you won't have to deal with any of that.

Best of luck, and keep us posted on how you go. We will come to Crete and look you up (as paying customers).


----------



## abddiabi (5 mo ago)

I am an Australian pensioner and I want to live in greece . is it possible to get residancy ?


----------



## HillBenny (3 mo ago)

Golden visa is now 500.000 (buy a property of that amount) instead of 250.000.

And annually you pay a couple of grand, I do not know the specifics.

oh my bad, its not yet active the new amount 









Golden Visa: Greece doubles investment to €500,000 from €250,000 - Keep Talking Greece


Greece' Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsoτακισ shocked the real estate market on Saturday when he announ




www.keeptalkinggreece.com


----------

